# A problem with the Manage Attachment window



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2015)

I have found the trouble with the Manage Attachment window while trying to use it for uploading. Its layout looks like a mess. There is a problem with adjusting to the window size methinks. It looks fine while the window is the large type. Anybody else...? Please check on that.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2015)

I only use that when I have to delete photos or move them around. Still using this method to upload...






...going to upload a couple for my GB in a bit and I'll try your way and let you know(if I can figure it out



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 3, 2015)

Yep, I've had that problem and like you enlarged to the full screen to do the upload.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2015)

No issues here for me, Wurger, I just posted 6jpegs using a Mac OSX. Everything went smooth.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is my first time uploading photos like this. Even when I expanded it wouldn't fully open.










Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes my friend. Therefore I have posted the info in order to check if there are other members who can have the same problem. I hope Horse can fix it soon.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2015)

Yep, been having the same problem. I was able to continue, but it was a bit awkward, without going to full screen.


----------



## A4K (Nov 4, 2015)

Had the same problem loading pics for the Mozzie build. Just had to 'hit blindly and hope' it would work!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2015)

You may use the way Geo posted in #2. The icon for _Inset Image_ you can find at the top bar of the Quick Reply window.


----------



## A4K (Nov 4, 2015)

Cheers, will try that next time.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2015)

Any progress on fixing the problem ?


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 22, 2015)

Working on a broader solution to this and other issues.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2015)

THX.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

Many thanks.


----------

